# Rollerteam 700 (7 Berth)



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi

I've been looking at the 700 with a view to swapping.

As I'm a member of the best Motorhome forum *Ever*

I thought I'd ask on here for any first hand experiences,Tips etc ?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

*Bump* 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Well there are a few of them on here, I believe Ian and Suzy bought theirs off another member on here. 

I have a friend who bought one and now uses it to hire out so there is always that option for you, even if only for a weekend so to how it feels. 

We store our van on their land so I see it quite often, as we have a rollerteam ourselves we know quite alot about it except ours in on a Ford and theirs is a Fiat. 

They originally hired the CI 656 to come away on holiday with us but the over head was quite a tight fit, were as our Rollerteam had loads more space, so 3 weeks after coming home they got one off Geoff Cox in Derby (that is where ours came from too) an excellent company that I would recommend to anyone. 

If you need more info feel free to ask, Helen is a member on here but doesn't come on too often I think her name is Roly but she may have let her membership laps. 

Mandy


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Mandy

Apologies for my Bump post but I was getting desperate :lol: :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

That's ok, quite amusing really as that is what we sell for a living, or things very similar, the garment not the lady I hasten to add!!! :lol: :lol: 

Mandy


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

PM Sent.


----------



## gaznic (May 20, 2009)

Hi, We've had our 700 for 2 years now having switched from a twin axle caravan and 4x4. On the plus side the ford cab with 2.4 diesel is brilliant. We have done two holidays in the south of france plus numerous short trips including rally fields. The ford drives like a car with great pulling power and thanks to the twin rear wheels have never had a problem getting off muddy fields or sandy pitches even when fully loaded. We bought the van to cater for 2 adults and 2 teenage boys and as a family we never travel light so was attracted to the large payload. We find the overcab very comfy and not at all chlostraphobic (wife tried out loads of overcabs before buying) I have fallen off the ladder a few times in the night but have to blame that on the red wine and not the van. :lol: The bunks are also a good size (boys love them) with a decent storage room underneath the bottom bunk. There is also loads of storage in the cupboards and under the seats. On the down side, the lounge seating isnt the most comfy being a bit upright and after an hour or two the seat cushions feel a bit thin on the old rear end :? Also some of the fixtures and fittings are not the highest quality. So far i have carried out minor repairs on a few door locks and hinges, the grab handle on the main door and the grill door magnet. Oh and the trip computer says i am averaging 22mpg after a 2000 mile round trip. but that was fully loaded. But would i recomend it :?: ...the answer is yes absolutely. We love ours. Only one son travels with us now and that will probably be for the next 3 years. will look at swapping for a more comfy lounge when its just the two of us  Hope this helps.........


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks gaznic

A very helpful review I want to hear the good & the not so good (Thinnish cushions,grill/oven magnet/catch).


----------



## Jin (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi,

We're had a Rollerteam 700 for nearly two years now. Would have to echo all of Gaznic's comments really. We really love the Rollerteam. We've got two teenage daughters and the size is just right for us (we often take one of their friends away too). The finishing isn't top quality on the Rollerteam but then the price for them reflects this. The only problems we've had are my husband managing to pull-off the grab rail by the steps and the fridge started giving fault codes (this was down to a dodgy eath and easily sorted). 

The overcab bed is really comfy and not at all claustriphobic. As Gaznic mentioned the cushions in the seating areas are a bit puny. There is loads of storage in lockers, bathroom and under the bunk bed.

The Ford engine is brilliant and goes like a bomb.

Hope that helps.

Jin


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We managed to catch the cushions just before warranty ran out and had the inners all replaced by the company in Derbyshire. Not that much different but looked better than the well squashed ones. 

Also managed to pull grab handle off but went back on no problem. 

Magnetic strip can be a problem but not often we use it. 

We wish we had the loo space you have in the 700 ours if definitely lacking. 

Our MPG was around 22/24 for first 2 years now around 26/28 . 

Mandy

Glad Ian found you, thought he would be of some use.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

It's good to hear the pro's & con's of a model to help with decision making.

All makes have something wrong


----------



## mavisangelica (May 30, 2010)

gaznic said:


> Hi, We've had our 700 for 2 years now having switched from a twin axle caravan and 4x4. On the plus side the ford cab with 2.4 diesel is brilliant. We have done two holidays in the south of france plus numerous short trips including rally fields. The ford drives like a car with great pulling power and thanks to the twin rear wheels have never had a problem getting off muddy fields or sandy pitches even when fully loaded. We bought the van to cater for 2 adults and 2 teenage boys and as a family we never travel light so was attracted to the large payload. We find the overcab very comfy and not at all chlostraphobic (wife tried out loads of overcabs before buying) I have fallen off the ladder a few times in the night but have to blame that on the red wine and not the van. :lol: The bunks are also a good size (boys love them) with a decent storage room underneath the bottom bunk. There is also loads of storage in the cupboards and under the seats. On the down side, the lounge seating isnt the most comfy being a bit upright and after an hour or two the seat cushions feel a bit thin on the old rear end :? Also some of the fixtures and fittings are not the highest quality. So far i have carried out minor repairs on a few door locks and hinges, the grab handle on the main door and the grill door magnet. Oh and the trip computer says i am averaging 22mpg after a 2000 mile round trip. but that was fully loaded. But would i recomend it :?: ...the answer is yes absolutely. We love ours. Only one son travels with us now and that will probably be for the next 3 years. will look at swapping for a more comfy lounge when its just the two of us  Hope this helps.........


Agree with everything, including the 22mph on the trip computer. (and changing from a twin axle and 4X4!) The overcab is huge and our 16 year old lived up there during the summer. I was worried that there wouldn't be enough starage as we were originally looking for one with a garage but we came back from Europe this summer with underbed space to spare. (and that was with the shedloads of wine we brought back. The overhead lockers are not a good size though as the wiring trunking spans the width of them all but there are 2 humungous cupboards in the bathroom.

Sleeping wise, son lives above the cab, husband sleeps on side dinette (that stays made up as a bed) and I sleep in the bottom bunk. Top bunk is used for storage such as the bbq which won't fit under the bunk.

The main dinette is our major issue. The base cushions slip forward making not much space to sit round the table if the table is central. Also I have not figured how to make up the double bed. I can't get the two pieces of wood to fit. And should there be any infill cushions as mine (secondhand) didn't come with any and the headrest cussions appear to be no use at all as bed cushions.


----------



## gaznic (May 20, 2009)

Hi Mavis, we had the same problem with the seat cushions slipping forward. I use sheets of the non slip rubber matting you can buy in most cheapy shops and tesco underneath the cushions. not perfect but it definitely helps. As for the double dinette bed. I assume you talk of the 2 wooden pieces clipped inside the wardrobe ? Cant remember exactly how they fit. But they should fit in when you pull out the sides of both double dinette seat bases. I think they may fill the gap left when you extend the frame into the aisle. Problem with this is you cant get the ladder to the overcab when the dinette is extended into the aisle. Also you should have 2 x infill cushions that fit lengthways on the bed base when it is extened into the aisle. The lower back cushions from the seats are used sideways accross the bedbase but the shoulder/head cushions are not used for the bed at all. We took my inlaws away for 3 weeks to the south of france this year along with our 2 boys. Father in law slept on the single dinette and mothering law slept on the double dinette made up as a bed but without bothering to pull out the extensions into the aisle. This makes a sort of 3/4 bed. Worked fine except my double dinette cushions are now even flatter :evil: but thats another story :lol:


----------



## mavisangelica (May 30, 2010)

Sigh..... It looks like another trip to the dealer ... and another 3 month wait then. We didn't get any infill cushions.

We didn't get a second set of keys and it took more than several visits, phonecalls, firm talking to eventually get them.

How do we stand? Can we insist on a set of infill cushions? Or because we didn't notice it closer to when we bought it (June) is it tough?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

We got infill cushions with our 600G they have been in the loft since the day we got it. 

You should get replacements easily from your dealer, if not get in touch with Gavin at Geoff Cox and I am sure he will help you out. 

We also use non slip matting under our seats to stop them moving, worked fine for past 3 years, so much so I had forgotten they were there till I read this thread. 

Mandy


----------



## rally (Oct 2, 2008)

We bought our 700 in 2008, done 22000 miles all over Europe on a six month tour, It has been brilliant, 
Problems we found, 
The foam in the Cushions have collapsed, The grill door kept falling off and marking the floor, Grab handle pulled off, and the usual bits of hinges and door catches, The large side window got smashed and took Rollerteam In Italy 3 months for a replacement so we had to superglue the old one together.The main door keeps needing adjustment.
Good Points
The transit is very powerful and comfortable to drive, lots of very usable space, lots of cupboards, ideal for a family looking for a budget priced vehicle that ticks most of the boxes.


----------

